# Harmor Synth: thoughts?



## Piano Pete (Jul 14, 2017)

I heard from a friend that Harmor can be used outside of FL, and since I had been under the impression that it was a DAW exclusive, I had not given it much thought. Some of the parameter controls look very promising for doing some crazy stuff. Does anyone here have any hands on experience with it?

Im currently working on rounding out my soft synth collection. Shockingly, I still do not own a single Native Instrument synth. I am still confused as to how I have never gotten around to buying any of them. As of now, I am contemplating purchasing Harmor, FM8, and Serum (I like the visual layout so I can capture some analog stuff before I detach everything). If you guys have any other suggested soft synths to look at, that would also be great! 

In the end, I am just trying to have my bases covered. I do not have a burning desire to own every single one under the sun.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 14, 2017)

Terrific, that and Sytrus are excellent additions to a synth line-up (though I wouldn't recommend Harmor for the beginner, as the odd workflow definitely manifests a learning curve).

I really hate giving up any more secrets...ARRGH! But you can made absolutely sensational plucks with Harmor. The TB303 sound is extraordinary imo, even better than some of the synths geared for it, like ABL Pro.

Definitely check out the Seamless videos on those synths. He tends to talk like he's permanently espresso'd, but he can really help you master those synths.

Sytrus is my number one FM synth. Only Nemesis comes near it as a meant-for-FM-primarily soft synth.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 14, 2017)

I've always liked the Warmness and musicality of what I hear from Harmor not sure if it's still just PC I think it's been 32 bit Mac beta for a long time now.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 14, 2017)

Piano Pete said:


> I heard from a friend that Harmor can be used outside of FL, and since I had been under the impression that it was a DAW exclusive, I had not given it much thought. Some of the parameter controls look very promising for doing some crazy stuff. Does anyone here have any hands on experience with it?
> 
> Im currently working on rounding out my soft synth collection. Shockingly, I still do not own a single Native Instrument synth. I am still confused as to how I have never gotten around to buying any of them. As of now, I am contemplating purchasing Harmor, FM8, and Serum (I like the visual layout so I can capture some analog stuff before I detach everything). If you guys have any other suggested soft synths to look at, that would also be great!
> 
> *In the end, I am just trying to have my bases covered. I do not have a burning desire to own every single one under the sun.*



Many have said that before.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jul 14, 2017)

It was actually by trying to make some more extreme percussion founds that I found Harmor. I love that you can add some crazy values to different parameters and envelopes. I will definitely have to check out Sytrus.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jul 14, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> Many have said that before.


I... must.... resist... 

My method of purchasing stuff mostly comes down to learning what I have before getting anything new, unless I am completely missing certain tools. If that is the case, get the missing tools and go back to the first part.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 14, 2017)

You may want to check out Chromaphone or wait for the new U-he percussion synth coming down the line one of these years.



Piano Pete said:


> It was actually by trying to make some more extreme percussion founds that I found Harmor. I love that you can add some crazy values to different parameters and envelopes. I will definitely have to check out Sytrus.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jul 14, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Terrific, that and Sytrus are excellent additions to a synth line-up (though I wouldn't recommend Harmor for the beginner, as the odd workflow definitely manifests a learning curve).
> 
> I really hate giving up any more secrets...ARRGH! But you can made absolutely sensational plucks with Harmor. The TB303 sound is extraordinary imo, even better than some of the synths geared for it, like ABL Pro.
> 
> ...


Just double checking, Sytrus can be used outside of FL? I see it just lists VST as the plugin, but I dont want to run into another problem I did when I learned certain plugins only work in Logic. Four DAWs is enough for me.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 14, 2017)

Piano Pete said:


> Just double checking, Sytrus can be used outside of FL? I see it just lists VST as the plugin, but I dont want to run into another problem I did when I learned certain plugins only work in Logic. Four DAWs is enough for me.



Works great in Cubase 8! For me at least.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jul 14, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Chandler (Jul 17, 2017)

Harmor is great. There are few synths that can do the things it does and the CPU usage is surprisingly small.


----------



## oxo (Jul 17, 2017)

harmor = most underratetd synth. you can create very nice sounds which sound different from the usual synths ....and additionally the resynthesis engine makes a lot of fun.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jul 18, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Works great in Cubase 8! For me at least.


Do you know if there is a way to use FL's Patcher inside of another DAW, or a similar plugin? I have been doing essentially that by just using the inserts and making group busses, but my mixer is looking way more cluttered than it should.


----------

